# Service intervals?



## jodeci

From reading some of the posts its apparent the belts need changing every 4 yrs.

What apart from this time frame are the major service intervals with regard to miles?

Is 30K a belt change or is it 40k? Whatâ€™s the avg 20-30K service cost?

Does the 225 have different intervals to the 180?


----------



## John-H

From my handbook:

*Every 12 months your car requires an inspection Service* 
Which always includes an Oil Change Service as well.

However if your car completes 
*15,000kn (10,000 miles) *
before the end of the 12-month period it must be taken for an Oil Change Service.

If anual mileage exceeds 
*30,000km (20,000 miles), *
the inspection Service must be carried out for every 30,000 km (20,000 miles) instead of once a year.

*Every 24 months, the brake fluid must be changed. *

*Oil Change Service *
:arrow: Engine oil changed, oil filter renewed. 
:arrow: Brake pad thickness checked 
:arrow: Service indicator reset.

*Inspection Service *
:arrow: Engine oil changed and filter renewed 
:arrow: Engine checked visually for leaks 
:arrow: All components that influence exhaust emissions must be checked 
:arrow: Exhaustsystem checked for leaks or damage 
:arrow: Concentration of antifreeze in coolant checked, coolant topped up as necessary. 
:arrow: Data stored in fault memory of self diagnosis systems checked 
:arrow: Brake pad thickness checked 
:arrow: Brake system visually checked for leaks or damage 
:arrow: Brake fluid level checked depending on brake pad wear 
:arrow: Gearbox final drive, C.V. joint boots visually checked for leaks or damage 
:arrow: Steering knuckle ball joint sealing boots checked for leaks or damage 
:arrow: Tread depth and wear pattern of all tyres including spare checked. Tyre pressure checked as necessary. 
:arrow: Battery acid level checked and topped up with distilled water as necessary. 
:arrow: Trackrod ends checked for play and looseness: sealing boots checked. 
:arrow: Door arresters and lock cylinders lubricated. 
:arrow: Door locks, locking knobs and child safety locks checked 
:arrow: Lighting turn signals, hazard warning lights, dashboard warning lamps and horn checked. 
:arrow: Windscreen wipers and washer, headlight washer system (if fitted), washer nozzles and park position of wipers checked and adjusted as necessary, washer fluid topped up as necessary. 
:arrow: Service indicator reset. 
:arrow: Road test final check.

*Work carried out every 30,000 km (20,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service * 
:arrow: Dust and pollen filter/pollution filter for vehicle interior renewed. 
:arrow: Guide rails for sun roof cleaned and sprayed with silicone lubricant. 
:arrow: Manual gearbox final drive oil level checked and topped up as necessary. 
:arrow: Headlight settings checked and adjusted as necessary 
:arrow: Underbody sealant visually checked for damage. 
:arrow: Oil changed in Haldex coupling (Audi TT Quattro only)

*Work carried out every 60,000 km (40,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service and the 30,000 km (20,000 mile) service* 
:arrow: Air filter element renewed and housing cleaned 
:arrow: Fluid level in power steering and central hydraulic system checked. 
:arrow: Automatic transmission final drive oil level checked and topped up as necessary. 
:arrow: Haldex filter and oil changed (I added this - it's not in the handbook but should be!)

*Every 60,000 km (40,000 miles) or every 3 years *
:arrow: Spark plugs renewed if car is run on unleaded fuel. If leaded fuel spark plugs must be renewed every 15,000 km (10,000 miles)

*Every 120,000 km (80,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service:* 
:arrow: V-belt and ribbed V-belt renewed (4-cylinder petrol engines, not for Audi A3)

*Every 180,000 km (115,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service *
:arrow: Toothed belt for camshaft drive renewed (5-valve per cylinder 4-cylinder petrol engines). (This is generally accepted to be very optimistic and it should really be changed at about 50,000 miles or if over 5 years of age.)

EDIT: Audi briefly reduced this period to 40k miles and 4 years. Copies of these letters are available. Audi later retracted this advice and reverted back to the original schedule. Some unfortunate people who have had their cam belt snap at 60k or 80k etc. miles have had a free replacement engine as a good will gesture from Audi. If this happens to you please ask!

From 1st August 2008 (last confirmed 4th January 2009) Audi CS are giving the following advice:

The early TT (e.g. APX engine) cam belt service interval is 120k miles or 5 years whichever is sooner. 
All Audi vehicles later than 2004 year of manufacture, fitted with cam belts, are now recommended to have the belt changed at every 75k miles or 5 years whichever is sooner (but it was stressed that this only applied to vehicles manufactured since 2004).

*It is worth repeating that the Audi advised service interval (especially for an ealy TT e.g. APX) is considered by many to to be too optimistic and that the cam belt should really be changed at about 50,000 miles or 5 years of age.*

*Additional work every 24 months* 
:arrow: Brake fluid changed (at same time as Inspection Service)

*Additional work after 36 months and then every 24 months *
:arrow: Emissions test.

*Additional work after 14 years* 
:arrow: Airbag system renewed.


----------



## HighTT

John-H said:


> From my handbook:
> 
> *Additional work after 14 years*
> :arrow: Airbag system renewed.


At the Audi dealership in 2014:-

"Air bag system replacement sir is â‚¬3200. -
- If you are tempted by the nice new Mk III TT;
we will give you â‚¬320. for your Mk I in Part Exchange." :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

John - you must have got bored of the same question and pre canned the reply :lol:

150, 180, 225 and 240 are all the same.


----------



## John-H

HighTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my handbook:
> 
> *Additional work after 14 years*
> :arrow: Airbag system renewed.
> 
> 
> 
> At the Audi dealership in 2014:-
> 
> "Air bag system replacement sir is â‚¬3200. -
> - If you are tempted by the nice new Mk III TT;
> we will give you â‚¬320. for your Mk I in Part Exchange." :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: You're right. And what do you bet they won't have them in stock and they are no longer manufactured :wink:


----------



## John-H

Toshiba said:


> John - you must have got bored of the same question and pre canned the reply :lol:
> 
> 150, 180, 225 and 240 are all the same.


You're right - it has come up a few times


----------



## TTCool

HighTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my handbook:
> 
> *Additional work after 14 years*
> :arrow: Airbag system renewed.
> 
> 
> 
> At the Audi dealership in 2014:-
> 
> "Air bag system replacement sir is â‚¬3200. -
> - If you are tempted by the nice new Mk III TT;
> we will give you â‚¬320. for your Mk I in Part Exchange." :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool

Good evening

No dealer will ever get mine. Michael wants it, sooner rather than later. He's keeping a close eye on everything I do to it and loves the new spoiler. He's just had excellent A level results and is off to Uni, so hopefully he will be able to pay me well over the odds. 

Don't you just love your kids.

Joe


----------



## SIMON75

Mine has done 9K since it's last service 18 months ago. I was waiting for the service indicator to tell me when in was due. It still says 2300miles. I thought that calculated it for you so that there weren't actually any fixed intervals.


----------



## HighTT

TTCool said:


> Good evening
> 
> Michael wants it, sooner rather than later........ He's just had excellent A level results and is off to Uni, so hopefully he will be able to pay me well over the odds.
> 
> Joe


So you didn't see the 'Mat' cartoon today -

6th former opening his A level results envelope;

_"Whoopee we are RICH .... my results are too poor to
get me a place at university" _

Now Joe - I've got it right;
my daughter's partner is a training to be a doctor
and he wants to buy my TT when he qualifies


----------



## BAMTT

John i was going to


> quote you


 but its toooooo big

So I'll just ask away

Any idea on how Father Christmas delivers his presents in one night :?: :wink:


----------



## John-H

He folds the seats forwards on his TT obviously :wink:


----------



## jon-phillips

What would be cool if possible a "average cost" or typical cost for each type of service. i know every garage is different but it would be a good indicator if the garage was trying to extract the urine.


----------



## mayweather

Just rung Audi Dealership in Huddersfield regarding Servicing and was put through to an arrogant and abrupt guy in servicing department.

12 months ago I had an interim Service and also haldex oil and filter change and Brake fluid change all done by Audi.

The dealer this week stated that the car is due for a Full Service, but surely if 12 months ago I had an interim service plus haldex Oil and filter change (every 20,000 miles) and also Brake fluid change (every 24 months) then what would I be gaining from a full service as opposed to a 12 month interim service?

All i can really think of at present is the inclusion of dust and pollen filter/pollution filter for vehicle interior renewed.

So in real terms;
the cost of interim service is £149
the cost of full (24 month) service is £299

therfore, are Audi suggesting I pay an extra £150 (if i go for the full service) for what appears to be nothing more than dust and pollen filter change. The other work in addition to normal interim service appears to have been carried out 12 months ago

Confusing!! May decide to select an Independent garage and give Audi a miss.

Can anybody add any clarity to this puzzle?

Much appreciated
Mayweather


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Do what I do & tell them want you want doing, rather than say I want a service.
Most of us know the service intervals, so say I want an engine oil & filter change, haldex oil, plugs or what ever.
MOTs (Audis anyway) are pretty thorough these days, so that will pick up any wear probs.
I have always supplied my own engine oil to Audi as well with no probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## mayweather

Hi Hoggy thanks for the reply.sounds like good advice......Are they still obliged to stamp the service book if all I ask for is engine oil and filter change and resetting of service indicator?


----------



## Hoggy

mayweather said:


> Hi Hoggy thanks for the reply.sounds like good advice......Are they still obliged to stamp the service book if all I ask for is engine oil and filter change and resetting of service indicator?


Hi Mayweather, Yes, they will stamp book stating what they have done.
I've had my TT for 11 years & have to use Audi, no VAG Indys here in West Wales.
I know exactly what requires doing, so thats what I get done..Just wish I lived closer to TT shop, Awesome etc,etc. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick 225TT

My next one is @ 80k in around 900 miles
But the only thing that NEEDS doing is the halidex oil and filter
I have done it before and it's a bit of a game but I 
have the special oil / filter & special spanner ready for the next dry weekend :? 
Might be weeks waiting for that [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stevehaz

does any body know how to reset service indicater


----------



## John-H

Yes, check my oil change how to


----------



## Taylortony

> Posted: 18 Aug 2006, 16:40
> Mine has done 9K since it's last service 18 months ago. I was waiting for the service indicator to tell me when in was due. It still says 2300miles. I thought that calculated it for you so that there weren't actually any fixed intervals.


There is 2 types of service a long life and a yearly one, the display should be telling you which it wants, though is always a good idea to change the oil etc Annually.... As said by Hoggy I simply got the fixed service done, they stMped my book and gave me a printout of the rest of the probs they found... I then got them sorted elsewhere for a fraction of the cost.

Resetting the service light is here

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=228099


----------



## stewbieTT

The TT I bought last week and others I looked at seem to have been on Longlife services for the first few years and only getting the oil changed every 2 years or 20k miles.
The service book doesn't have a box to tick for haldex service and it was hand written in on the third service at 26k miles. I don't have a receipt for the next service but the last 3 audi services that I do have detailed receipts for didn't include the Haldex oil. Last service was done at a Protyre (and again no Haldex service )though they did use the correct grade oil and fitted the correct NGK platinum spark plugs. Have a separate receipt for cambelt change by Audi at 60k miles but looks like they didn't change the waterpump at the same time. I have no confirmation that the brake fluid has ever been changed 

Looks like Audi dealer servicing consists of charging as much as possible and doing as little as possible 

Booked in at my local Indy for Haldex oild and filter, brake fluid change and thermostat next week


----------



## Taylortony

If you call Audi they should be able to tell you if they were done or not by them.


----------



## manikm

according to my cars history its had a FULL service every 12 months.

unfortunately theres only 1 record of the haldex being changed so im getting that done next week.

the question is do i need a full service or an interim service? this bit confuses me.

i think the service indicator on the dashpod says service in 1000 miles...but its been 12 months since last service, what to do?


----------



## Skid Mark

HighTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my handbook:
> 
> *Additional work after 14 years*
> :arrow: Airbag system renewed.
> 
> 
> 
> At the Audi dealership in 2014:-
> 
> "Air bag system replacement sir is â‚¬3200. -
> - If you are tempted by the nice new Mk III TT;
> we will give you â‚¬320. for your Mk I in Part Exchange." :roll:
Click to expand...

The new MK 3 TT, how right was this bloke back in 2006


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, If resetting the service regime manually it will be reset to annual/fixed servicing.
Vagcom required to reset to Variable/Longlife regime.
Variable service interval will depend on how it is driven, lots of cold starts/short journeys & "service" will display quicker than 2 years /18K miles.
Hoggy.


----------



## manikm

sorry hoggy - so what do you think i should have done ...being the new owner.

so in the last service the car had on 26th March 2013 (and at 58K miles) - what has been ticked in the service book is that its had a LONGLIFE service and Oil changed and Inspection service - its ticked NEXT service due when indicated in dash display.

the car has now done 63K so just 5K miles in that 12 months....

should i wait for that 1000 mile indicator to come on before i bother? or just get it done every 12 months. im planning to use TT SHOP's full service which is as follows but maybe i should just get the interval service done plus Haldex oil and filter:

*MAIN SERVICE - £199.00
Due every 20,000 Miles
Includes:-*
Oil and Oil filter replacement
Air filter replacement
Pollen filter replacement
Full inspection
Electronic Diagnostic check
Road test

*INTERVAL SERVICE - £149.00
Due every 10,000 Miles
Includes:-*
Oil and Oil filter replacement
Inspection
Electronic Diagnostic check
Road test


----------



## Hoggy

Hi manikm, I would get the £149 service plus Haldex oil/filter.
Hoggy.


----------



## manikm

thanks Hoggy - i think i might just do that....and then going forward what should i do, and what should the service indicator be set to by TTS?

the cars last service doesnt mention replacing the air filter, but the year before did.

are Air filter replacement and Pollen filter replacement easy to do or not really???

would it matter that an air filter wasnt done? can it wait for the NEXT (i.e 2015) service?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Air & pollen filter dead easy to replace your self & not required after such a low mileage in the UKs atmosphere. 
I would get it set annual / fixed servicing regime.
Hoggy.


----------



## manikm

thanks mate! yeah ive just been researching the air and pollen filter replacement, looks dead easy.

if i get it set to annual \ fixed....does it mean that i should get it done every March, even if the indicator says 2000 miles to service come next March?

sorry to go on, just want to be clear!


----------



## John-H

If your pollen filter was getting clogged you'd get less air flow but I've never experienced this even when buying a car where it obviously hasn't been replaced for a long time. It's more an issue of it starting to smell I think so use your nose :wink:


----------



## jiver

hi

my service manual says *fuel filter* to be renewed every *60,000kms*.

regards.


----------



## 3TT3

I recently downloaded the .mainly us sourced owners workshop manual..In that it quotes the 225 oil and filter change at 5000 miles.Then it goes on to say oil and filter change can be extended to 10000 miles if you live in a "nice" area(not much dust or dirt,dont do continuous short urban mileage etc etc.
Im just saying-

2 other cases which are different to the above, in that the short change interval is the one recommended if you treat the car to bad air ,short cold runs etc as a second option.

My late 90's tigra had a 12000 oil and filter change with a 6000 recommended if in bad conditions..no long runs at all ,building site visits  etc

My 2011 megane is a standard 30 k km 18000 mile oil and filter jobbie, but cut that in half if bad conditions for your engine etc.


----------



## trishaxuk

John-H said:


> From my handbook:
> 
> *Every 12 months your car requires an inspection Service*
> Which always includes an Oil Change Service as well.
> 
> However if your car completes
> *15,000kn (10,000 miles) *
> before the end of the 12-month period it must be taken for an Oil Change Service.
> 
> If annual mileage exceeds:
> *30,000km (20,000 miles), *
> the inspection Service must be carried out for every 30,000 km (20,000 miles) instead of once a year.
> 
> *Every 24 months, the brake fluid must be changed. *
> 
> *Oil Change Service *
> :arrow: Engine oil changed, oil filter renewed.
> :arrow: Brake pad thickness checked
> :arrow: Service indicator reset.
> 
> *Inspection Service *
> :arrow: Engine oil changed and filter renewed
> :arrow: Engine checked visually for leaks
> :arrow: All components that influence exhaust emissions must be checked
> :arrow: Exhaust system checked for leaks or damage
> :arrow: Concentration of antifreeze in coolant checked, coolant topped up as necessary.
> :arrow: Data stored in fault memory of self diagnosis systems checked
> :arrow: Brake pad thickness checked
> :arrow: Brake system visually checked for leaks or damage
> :arrow: Brake fluid level checked depending on brake pad wear
> :arrow: Gearbox final drive, C.V. joint boots visually checked for leaks or damage
> :arrow: Steering knuckle ball joint sealing boots checked for leaks or damage
> :arrow: Tread depth and wear pattern of all tyres including spare checked. Tyre pressure checked as necessary.
> :arrow: Battery acid level checked and topped up with distilled water as necessary.
> :arrow: Trackrod ends checked for play and looseness: sealing boots checked.
> :arrow: Door arresters and lock cylinders lubricated.
> :arrow: Door locks, locking knobs and child safety locks checked
> :arrow: Lighting turn signals, hazard warning lights, dashboard warning lamps and horn checked.
> :arrow: Windscreen wipers and washer, headlight washer system (if fitted), washer nozzles and park position of wipers checked and adjusted as necessary, washer fluid topped up as necessary.
> :arrow: Service indicator reset.
> :arrow: Road test final check.
> 
> *Work carried out every 30,000 km (20,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service *
> :arrow: Dust and pollen filter/pollution filter for vehicle interior renewed.
> :arrow: Guide rails for sun roof cleaned and sprayed with silicone lubricant.
> :arrow: Manual gearbox final drive oil level checked and topped up as necessary.
> :arrow: Headlight settings checked and adjusted as necessary
> :arrow: Underbody sealant visually checked for damage.
> :arrow: Oil changed in Haldex coupling (Audi TT Quattro only)
> 
> *Work carried out every 60,000 km (40,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service and the 30,000 km (20,000 mile) service*
> :arrow: Air filter element renewed and housing cleaned
> :arrow: Fluid level in power steering and central hydraulic system checked.
> :arrow: Automatic transmission final drive oil level checked and topped up as necessary.
> :arrow: Haldex filter and oil changed (I added this - it's not in the handbook but should be!)
> 
> *Every 60,000 km (40,000 miles) or every 3 years *
> :arrow: Spark plugs renewed if car is run on unleaded fuel. If leaded fuel spark plugs must be renewed every 15,000 km (10,000 miles)
> 
> *Every 120,000 km (80,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service:*
> :arrow: V-belt and ribbed V-belt renewed (4-cylinder petrol engines, not for Audi A3)
> 
> *Every 180,000 km (115,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service *
> :arrow: Toothed belt for camshaft drive renewed (5-valve per cylinder 4-cylinder petrol engines). (This is generally accepted to be very optimistic and it should really be changed at about 50,000 miles or if over 5 years of age.)
> 
> EDIT: Audi briefly reduced this period to 40k miles and 4 years. Copies of these letters are available. Audi later retracted this advice and reverted back to the original schedule. Some unfortunate people who have had their cam belt snap at 60k or 80k etc. miles have had a free replacement engine as a good will gesture from Audi. If this happens to you please ask!
> 
> From 1st August 2008 (last confirmed 4th January 2009) Audi CS are giving the following advice:
> 
> The early TT (e.g. APX engine) cam belt service interval is 120k miles or 5 years whichever is sooner.
> All Audi vehicles later than 2004 year of manufacture, fitted with cam belts, are now recommended to have the belt changed at every 75k miles or 5 years whichever is sooner (but it was stressed that this only applied to vehicles manufactured since 2004).
> 
> *It is worth repeating that the Audi advised service interval (especially for an ealy TT e.g. APX) is considered by many to to be too optimistic and that the cam belt should really be changed at about 50,000 miles or 5 years of age.*
> 
> *Additional work every 24 months*
> :arrow: Brake fluid changed (at same time as Inspection Service)
> 
> *Additional work after 36 months and then every 24 months *
> :arrow: Emissions test.
> 
> *Additional work after 14 years*
> :arrow: Airbag system renewed.


Hi John,
Just wanted to give my thanks for this sticky/guide. Especially in these darker days now, when many inde mechs and Audi dealerships just can't be trusted to look after the car's best interests. Your guide will hopefully help me avoid some of the pitfalls of missed essential checks and changes.

PS: Reason I quoted the sticky; I noticed a couple of typos, and couldn't help correcting them...included in case you want to edit in (call it one of my OCD issues).

Many thanks


----------



## NtG

John-H said:


> *Every 120,000 km (80,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service:*
> :arrow: V-belt and ribbed V-belt renewed (4-cylinder petrol engines, not for Audi A3)
> 
> *Every 180,000 km (115,000 miles) in addition to the Inspection Service *
> :arrow: Toothed belt for camshaft drive renewed (5-valve per cylinder 4-cylinder petrol engines). (This is generally accepted to be very optimistic and it should really be changed at about 50,000 miles or if over 5 years of age.)


Excuse my ignorance, what's the difference between these 2? Could someone provide OEM code for V-belt and ribber V-belt?
I think toothed belt for camshaft is: 06B 109 119 A

Thanks

EDIT: is it this one? 06A 260 849 C


----------

